# THE BRAND NEW MANDATED " wHAT DO all THE MODERATORS LOOK LIKE?"



## DeanS (Sep 20, 2012)

There are far too many comments made by some mod's that require us to put a face to the action...so don't be shy. Sure, we know what a couple of you look like...but it's OK to update!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2012)

This is my fraternal twin sister:







If my daughter ever comes over, she's going to help me get a picture for the calendar. Besides my tortoise, I'm going to be in it too.


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 20, 2012)

*RE: THE BRAND NEW MANDATED " wHAT DO all THE MODERATORS LOOK LIKE?"*



emysemys said:


> This is my fraternal twin sister:
> 
> 
> 
> If my daughter ever comes over, she's going to help me get a picture for the calendar. Besides my tortoise, I'm going to be in it too.





I've never been able to look at the wicked witch of the west in a negative light after reading Wicked.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 20, 2012)

*RE: THE BRAND NEW MANDATED " wHAT DO all THE MODERATORS LOOK LIKE?"*



BowandWalter said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > This is my fraternal twin sister:
> ...





I also loved Wicked. And she's my favorite bad guy of all time...


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2012)

Love wizard of Oz and Wicked, the play. I would just like to know who all are Mods. Some say it on there picture thingy, signature, whatever its called, but not all of them. Maybe a sticky with the list of all the Mods names would be nice. In case we need to get ahold of one, we would know whose available/online.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't often reveal my presence online, but when I do, I use this picture.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 20, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I don't often reveal my presence online, but when I do, I use this picture.



LOL!!!! ROTFL!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2012)

*RE: THE BRAND NEW MANDATED " wHAT DO all THE MODERATORS LOOK LIKE?"*



dmmj said:


> I don't often reveal my presence online, but when I do, I use this picture.



Hey where'd you get a picture of my husband!


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2012)

You must have been laying out all summer Captain. You weren't nearly that tan last time I saw you...


----------



## dmmj (Sep 20, 2012)

*RE: THE BRAND NEW MANDATED " wHAT DO all THE MODERATORS LOOK LIKE?"*



Laurie said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > I don't often reveal my presence online, but when I do, I use this picture.
> ...


I would imagine he has been wearing a "me" suit all of these years.


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2012)

And members say Tyler is the pretty one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2012)

If you go to the Forum page (where all the forums are listed) then scroll down to the bottom of the page, right next to "mark all forums read" is "forum team." We're all shown there. But in case you don't want to do that:

dmmj 

emysemys 

Jacqui

Kristina 

Madkins007


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, but are there pics? Pics have apparently been mandated now.


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2012)

emysemys said:


> If you go to the Forum page (where all the forums are listed) then scroll down to the bottom of the page, right next to "mark all forums read" is "forum team." We're all shown there. But in case you don't want to do that:
> 
> dmmj
> 
> ...



Thank you. I wondered, after I posted that, if there already was something listed. I am just too busy looking at all the threads instead


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 23, 2012)

I agree.. more pictures


----------



## dmmj (Sep 23, 2012)

If you insist, I guess I am nothing but a piece of meat to you guys.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 23, 2012)

dmmj said:


> If you insist, I guess I am nothing but a piece of meat to you guys.



Actually I like that better than the first pic... mmmmm.... I'll be back later.. I have to go "talk" to my husband now..


----------



## wellington (Sep 23, 2012)

LAUGHING MAO, Kerryann Yoo Hoo, are you and your hobby okay? Kerryann, really, I think we lost her for good with that last pic, well until tomorrow anyway


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 23, 2012)

dmmj said:


> If you insist, I guess I am nothing but a piece of meat to you guys.



Nah, needs just a touch more hair on that chest.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 23, 2012)

I hope no one ever discovers the contents of my hard drive, all these pictures of me half naked, what would they think?


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*RE: THE BRAND NEW MANDATED " wHAT DO all THE MODERATORS LOOK LIKE?"*



dmmj said:


> I hope no one ever discovers the contents of my hard drive, all these pictures of me half naked, what would they think?



I think all us ladies are going to be trying to hack your computer now! We want the goods!


----------



## wellington (Sep 23, 2012)

Ya, give us the goods


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 24, 2012)

David you love making these poor women suffer from your mind games dontcha?


----------



## cmitch (Sep 24, 2012)

dmmj said:


> If you insist, I guess I am nothing but a piece of meat to you guys.



Bahaha I knew that must be what you look like


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 24, 2012)

wellington said:


> Ya, give us the goods



x3


----------

